# AIWA JAX-PK9, no enciende



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo marca: AIWA modelo: JAX-PK9.
Lo destape y la fuente esta bien creo yo, pues lo conecto y la luz de STAND-BY enciende, despues se activa el relay de la placa de la fuente, y empieza a parpadear la luz de STAND-BY, y solo se queda haciendo eso.
Me podrian ayudar?????
PD: La fuente del estereo, no es SMPS, es con un transformador grande y uno chiquito aparte.
PD2: Buscando por internet solo encuentro un PDF que dice ser el manual de servicio pero no sirve para nada, lo subo.
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hay *MUUUUCCCHHAAASSS* opciones que pueden ser.
¿Hiciste las típicas pruebas antes de postear?¿Qué resultados tuviste?, porque sino, no puedo ayudarte, ya que no tengo el equipo acá

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola amigo, la verdad es que no se cuales son las "TIPICAS PRUEBAS" podrias pasarme algun enlace donde encuentre informacion de la tipicas pruebas, me imagino que han de ser esas de probar cada placa no?, ya que ya investigue con este modelo en especifico y no encontre ninguno.
SALUDOS!!!






PD: Lei algo de que si hay voltaje en las salidas al parlante esta algo mal en el ampli, este estereo tiene 4 salidas, 2 son para bajos y 2 para medios, 2 solo me dan 10mv y los otros me dan 2.6v, esta esto bien???

PD2: O si alguien tuviera el manual de servicio de este modelo, porfavor lo podria subir???


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Porfavor ayudenme amigos, necesito repararlo para mi padre, es una sorpresa


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 25, 2011)

Investigando, tiene en la etapa de amplificacion 2 transistores 2SD2562 y 2 transistores 2SB1649.

Leyendo aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/prueba-transistores-6106/  en el ultimo mensaje, lo que explica el amigo first, lo hice y los transistores 2SD2562 pasaron la prueba pero los 2SB1649 no lo hicieron.

Despues hice esta prueba: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/ en el mensaje 2, y de igual forma los 2SB1649 no pasaron la prueba y los 2SD2562 si la pasaron, pero mi duda es:

-Cuando dice que las patas del transistor deben conducir, el multimetro solo me da un vip por un segundo y despues se calla, esta bien???

-Cuando dice que no debe conducir, igual solo hace un vip por un segundo y despues se calla.

Que debo hacer????


----------



## pandacba (Jul 25, 2011)

¡? como estas realizando la medida dle los transistores?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola amigo pandacba, empezaba a pensar que no responderian.
La prueba de los transistores la estoy realizando asi: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/
Todo biene en el mensaje no. 2, como lo dice el amigo thevenin.
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 25, 2011)

lo que te mide el tester en diodo es la tensión  de caida en la juntura en directa mide a la inversa no

Yo personalmente recomiendo uno análogico para medir transistores es mucho más fiable.

De echo mi parque de testers esta compuesto por digitales y analógicos, incluyendo un par electónicos

Si estan dañados cambialos, tenes el circuito del mimso? eso te ayudarai mucho


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 25, 2011)

No, dehecho no tengo el circuito del estereo (te refieres al diagrama no???).
Voy buscarlo pero no creo encontrarlo porque nisiquiera encuentro el manual de servicio.
SALUDOS PANDACBA!!!!
PD:Tu tienes de casualidad el circuito???


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

No pero intentre conseguir el manual de servicio, o tal vez si, porque tengo una buena cantidad de CD y DVD repletos de manuales que no tengo el indice todavia, Para que tengas una ide son más de 100 DVD's


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

OK amigo Pandacba, entonces si lo llegaras a encontrar en esos DVD´s, podrias pasarmelo, esque realmente quiero repararlo, ya busque el servica manual y el diagrama pero no los encuentro, no se si es porque este estereo tiene tiempo que no lo veo en venta o algo, aun usa transformador, no SMPS 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

hola, sera que podrias conseguirme el del aiwa nsx v-9000 tiene algo raro, no quiere captar emisoras superiores a los 93.1 mhz de 88.1 a 93.1 va aumentando la distorsion y no funciona el scan automatico


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

veo si lo tengo de ser asi también lo subo


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

ok grax, ando buscandolo por que es algo raro lo que le pasa


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

OK amigo pandacba, ojala que los encuentres y los puedas subir porque en toda la red no encontre ni uno, ni aunque fuera en chino


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

Yo tengo ese diagrama completo i aqui lo maximo son 2 mb el que tengo pesa 8mb.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Pero muy simple querido amigo lo comprimes con el winrar en volumene de 2m y listo simplemente subes las partes

Pedir el correok, postearlo o instruir a otor usuario a que se ponga en contacto via privada va contra las reglas del foro.

Subelo aquil para que asi todos puedan veneficiarse


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

pues no es mas facil subirlo a megaupload o algun servicio asi


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

tronik dijo:


> Yo tengo ese diagrama completo pero como te lo envio si aqui lo maximo son 2 mb el que tengo pesa 8mb si quieres pasame tu correo y te lo envio =)



A cual de los 2 diagramas te refieres amigo tronik????, si es al mio pues trata de subirlo por WINrar
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

pett1921 dijo:


> pues no es mas facil subirlo a megaupload o algun servicio asi


No mi querido amigo, quien te garantiza que no sea borrado? en cambio subiendolo al foro estara siempre disponible para todos los foristas.

Hay que utilzar un criterio más amplio y no tan individual, si estamos en un foro debemos realizar cossas que veneficien a la comunidad del foro y no los intereser particulares de los usuarios.

Asi proceden los compañeros que tienen instalados en su concinete el comparir y lo dividen en volumenes y lo suben, ademas que gran esfuerzo es hacer eso?


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

si el es JAX-PK9 
PANDA  como comprimo en partess?¡?¡


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

aaahhhh que bien porfavor amigo, trata de subirlo lo necesito!!!!!


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

tarda musho en subirse como que la pagina esta fallando porque es la tercera vez que lo quiero subir y no


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

mmm donde conseguire el de aiwa nsx v9000
edit: tektronik t envie mp para hacerlo por partes prueba a ver si te funciona


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

lucha amigo tronik, lucha, yo igual te invie un mp 
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

jejeje 2 mp de como comprimir en partes 
pd: lo siento por el tek de mas en mi ciudad hay almacenes que se llaman tektronic y me confundi


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> tenes el circuito del mimso? eso te ayudarai mucho



Oye amigo Pandacba, ya temgo el diagrama del estereo, me podrias ayudar a encontrar la falla???? (esque como me cijiste que el diagrama me serviria mucho)


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

yo te ayudo ya que los dos tenemos el diagrama =)


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Suban el diagrama al foro 

Tronik, deja de insinuar que se comunique via prfvada porque te van a moderar strike-2


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

panda  esque por aquie es imposible poder ayudarlo a localizar la falla imaginate 
es necesario un chat 

y referente al diagrama ya lo comprimi pero no me deja subirlo como que se traba la pagina o algo por el estilo porque no lo sube  al foro si qieres dile a Manstodonte man que lo suba ya que ya se lo envie

nose a que te refieras con moderar stike es una regla o algo por el estilo ???

*pett1921* yo tengo el del aiwa nsx v9000
si lo quieres diloo jajjaj y lo subo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

es muy fácil comprimirlo en partes con el winrar, donde te dice *partir en volumenes* tipeas 2000000  y te locomprieme en volumenes de a 2mb



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye amigo Pandacba, ya temgo el diagrama del estereo, me podrias ayudar a encontrar la falla???? (esque como me cijiste que el diagrama me serviria mucho)


No hay problema te ayudo



tronik dijo:


> panda  esque por aquie es imposible poder ayudarlo a localizar la falla imaginate
> es necesario un chat
> 
> y referente al diagrama ya lo comprimi pero no me deja subirlo como que se traba la pagina o algo por el estilo porque no lo sube  al foro si qieres dile a Manstodonte man que lo suba ya que ya se lo envie
> ...



Tu no podras por tu evidente comodismo, en el foro estan las pruebas que he ayudado a muchos a encontrar fallas en todo tipo de aparatos e incluso recuperar equipos que creian que no servian

Por lo tanto no es cierto que sea imposible, se puede hacer perfectamente

*Mastodonte Man*

Empezamos, al encufarlo prende algo directamente no prende nada?


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok disculpame *Pandacba*  no sabia que tu ayudabas ala gente a localizar fallas por este foro 
me agrada que existan persoonas como tu que quieran ayudar alos demaas =)

me imaino que tu te dedicas a reparar aparatos o almenos tienes esa experiencia 
si es asi cuenta con migo yo tambien me dedico a reparar televisiones cualquier tipo lcd plasma dlp 
cinescopio etcc..   cuanta con migo para informacion o diagramas


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Si, asi es Tronik entre muchas oras cosas me dedico al service desde ya mucho tiempo, la idea esque toeos participen y el que no sabe aprenda algo y quizas yo tembien aprenda algo nuevo, ya que yo al menos nunca dejo de aprender cosas de todas las personas


----------



## tronik (Jul 26, 2011)

*mastodonte man * 
dinos que es lo que hace el aparato ???


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola amigos Pandacba y Tronic, mmm yo mañana hare lo que pueda para subirlo porque la verdad yo uso el RAR para descomprimir no para comprimir .

OK amigo pandacba, comensemos  , al conectarlo a la red electrica, enciende el led de STAND-BY, despues se escucha el click del Rele de la fuente y en ese momento comienza a parpadear el led STAND-BY y no hace nada.

PD: Hace unos dias, al conectarlo , despues del click del rele, comenzo el demo del display, y al presionar el boton "ON/OFF" se apago y comenzo el parpadeo del led de STAND-BY, otra ocasion paso lo mismo pero al presionar el boton "ON/OFF" encendio , despues puse modo auxiliar y mientras acomodaba las cosas para la prueba, se apago y comenzo el led parpadeante de STAND-BY.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Ante de abrirllo podes hacer la siguiente prueba

En la salida de parlantes pon la punta roja del tester y la negra en algun punto de masa,como la masa de las fichas rca y ponlo por 200V encendelo y fijate si antes del clic del rele o despues te mide un valor de tensión no importa si es positivo o negativo, eso nos guiara hacia a donde apunta la falla

habres el win rar como siermpre seleccionas el pdf y click en el icono añadir se abrira otra venta que dice nombre de archivos y parámetros, en la parte de abajo a la izquierda, dice Partir en volumens, haces click en la flecha del costado, te aparecen unos valores prefijados y lugar para que escribas alli pones 2000000
Luego aceptas y listo en el mimso directorio tendras el archivo comprimido en volumenes de a 2MB, en el nombre te sugiero que le agreges algo para que luego no te confundas con el original como un guión y un numero o una letra. asi de simple y de fácil y muy útil para subir archivos granes al foro


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 27, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Ante de abrirllo podes hacer la siguiente prueba
> 
> En la salida de parlantes pon la punta roja del tester y la negra en algun punto de masa,como la masa de las fichas rca y ponlo por 200V encendelo y fijate si antes del clic del rele o despues te mide un valor de tensión no importa si es positivo o negativo, eso nos guiara hacia a donde apunta la falla


Y también, entre las conexiones del parlante (ficha negra y roja), y en todas las salidas que tenga el equipo

Me imagino que lo desarmaste, por las pruebas que comentas, entonces, si no llegas a medir ninguna tensión como dijo pandacba, probás de eliminar la tensión de las salida (como para descartar del todo), puedes sacar el puente (ojo al volver a ponerlo), y prueba de prenderlo. Si sigue igual, fijate si tiene conexión de la placa frontal y del costado por ficha (no por cinta), algunos AIWA se ensucian o se corre de lugar esa ficha y hace cosas raras.
Revisa si hay "falsos-contactos", muchas veces las soldaduras se desprenden y causas problemas

Y por favor, cuentanos el progreso

Saludos

PD: Si quieres saber que es la cinta que comenté, avisame, y subo una foto


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola amigo, emmm el problema por ahora, creo que vuelve a ser el mismo que cuando mi papa lo guardo hace tiempo, no enciende, pero nada, no se porque pero cuando pandacba me dijo eso de conectarlo y medir tensiones, lo conecte pero en ese momento ya no quiso prender nisiquiera el led de STAND-BY,  , no se que le paso.

PD: Subo el service manual como dijo pandacba, por partes, aver si con el me pueden ayudar con esto

PD2: ANtes de que dejara de prender el STAND-BY, lo unico que hice fue desoldar los transistores de salida para probarlos como ya le habia dicho a pandacba, despues hoy los solde para poder conectar y hacer medidas, pero nada

PD3: Ayudenme porfavor, acuerdense que yo soy el que sufrio para subir el manual, y el amigo tronik lo tenia pero no lo pudo subir, me lo paso por correo y yo lo subi! (gracias a las intrucciones de pandacba pero....mmm....ayuda)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

No problem, dada la situación actual, mediremos la entrada es decir en el enchufe para ver que no se corto algun fusible en el primario de trafo, si todo ok enchufamos la unidad y pasamo a verificar las tensiones en el secundario


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok amigo pandacba, la fuente tiene 4 fusibles y todos dan continuidad asi que creo que estan bien, solo falta medir los secundarios del equipo pero en que pagina del manual de servivio indica las tenciones que deberia dar?


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

primero que nada checa que tengas los 10 v en la clavija CN902  en el pin 11     eso dies volts salen del transformador PT902

esos 10v son de STANBY esos en cuanto conectas el aparato los debes de tener


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Para guiarnos nos dirigimos a la pag 50 del manual alli esta el conceccionado del mismo.
Vemos que tenemos dos transformadores PT901 o principal y PT902 de encendido, este esta paremanentemente conectado a la red.

Si observamos e el secundario de este debe haber 10VAC verificar su existencia, pero atención una de las entradas de linea entra a PT901 por su pin 5 y retorna a PT902 via el pin 6 del PT902 y vemos que entre estos dos hay un fusible que esta dentro del transformador, si entre la pata 5 y la 6 no hay continuidad el aparato no podra prender nada...

Segui el orden que te sugiero asi no nos saltamos nada, como dije verifica el fusible interno de PT902(entre pata 5 y 6)


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola amigo tronik, en el pin 11 solo me da 3.1vcc


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

son 10 VCD son directos no alternos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Si nos seguimos un orden y nos adelantamos no nos vamos a entender

Tronik espera un poco, ya que si yo digo una cosa y vos otra esto sera un caos, la única forma de no saltar nada es paso a paso  como le estoy diciendo

Mastodonte Man, verificaste el fusible interno?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

si, la placa de la fuente tiene 4 fusibles, como lo dice en la pagina 49 del manual de servicio, en esa pagina solo aparecen 3 pero hay otro donde dice JW909 de la entrada de corriente, todos estan ok, dan continuidad


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

no leiste lo que te puse, dentro de PT901 hay otro entre las pata 5-6



Si ese fusible esta abierto no llegara la tensión de linea a PT902


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

checa tambien el selector de voltajes  verifica que este en 120vca


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Fijate en la pagina siguiente en el esquema


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Perdona amigo Pandacba, asi es, en la pata 5 y 6 si hay continuidad, eso es bueno!!! porque creo dice que ese fuible interno es inremplasable


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Bien ahora vamos al secundario del PT902 y medi por VAC y debe haber un poco más de 7V

En el caso cuando se corta el interno hay que poner uno externo entre los pines 5-6

Cual de los dos sistemas es e tuyo el que aparece en el diagrama de la pág 50 o el de la pag51? la placa de la pag49 le corresponde el digarma de la 51


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

OK amigo Pandacba, el PT902 da en el secundario 3.3 VCA

Si mi placa es como la de la pag 49, creo que seria el diagrama de la pag 51


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Alli tenemos un problema, esta muy baja la tensión, ya que del puene tienen que salir 10Vdc

es decir tu equipo no tiene selector de entrada(110/120/220/240)


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

no amigo, no tiene selectro de entrada, entonces que se puede hacer con ese problema?


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

verifica que le lleguen los 120v

al trasformador pt902  en los pines 3 y 1


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Asi es, amigo tronik, si llegan los 120vca de la red al PT902


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Tenes como desconectar el conector CN902?

*Tronik* esa prueba ya se la hice hacer, fue lo primero, por eso es importante el orden de los pasos


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

exactamente como dice *pandacba*  desconecta la clavija CN902 y verifica si ya estan los 10v 
en el secundario del PT902 

para ver si te tumba el voltaje algun circuito que este alimentadose con esos 10v


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Si se puede desconectar y medir en vacio sobre el capacitor y ver si estan presentes los 10V


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Si amigo, el conector va soldado directamente a la placa donde esta el amplificador, y en la fuente (CN902) se conecta y desconecta


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Desconectalo y medi sobre el capacitor y decinos cuanto hay


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

El capacitor da 477µF, y en voltaje da 1.3mV


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

y sobre el trafo?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

El trafo PT902, da solo 3.5 VCA


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Algo le paso al trafo entonces, verifica los diodos que no este ninguno abierto
Tendras una fuente variable para hacer la siguiente prueba?

Ahora me queda una duda el manual dice 10dc a la salida, peri si rectifica 3.5 dan casi 5V, pero no te da los 5Vdc porque tenes un par de diodos dañados,


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

OK amigo, los diodos los medi con el multimetro, y todos no hacen ningun sonido, estan bien???

PD: No tengo ninguna fuente variable, pero podre usar 12vcc de una fuente de pc que tengo para la prueba???


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

con los 3.5Vac tendrias que tener 5Vdc sobre el capacitor

pero si no te da esos 5v haremos la prueba pero no con los 12, sino con los 5v


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

yo creo que tienes un corto o los diodos rectificadores estan abiertos 
con un multimetro en la obcion de diodo verifica y en directa debe marcas como 0.700 y algo sercano y inversamenta nada osea O.L (open line)


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

para ello hay que deconectar el secundario del trafo ya sea levantando dos diodos por ejemplo el D902 y D903


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

osea punta roja en el anodo y punta negra en el katodo y deve marcar     como 0.700 volts
y inversamente   O.L  (open line)


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

conectar los 5V de tu fuente manteniendo la polaridad con dos cables auxiliares y enchufar el equipo+


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Aver aver aver, pandacba, desconecto el trafo PT902 y coloco los 5v los +5v en el + del capacitor y gnd en el - del capacitor???

Amigo tronik, mido los diodos en corriente continua y debe dar masomenos 0.700v y si no los da estan mal??


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Si conectalo asi y enchufalo.

Los diodos tenes que medirlos donde esta el simbolo diode en el tester, en un sentido temaracara un valor cercano a 600 y en el otro nada en el caso de estar bueno


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok amigo pandacba, los diodos estan bien, me marcan 0.543 volts en donde esta el simbolito de diodos, ahora mismo hago la prueba con los +5vcc espera


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

se me olvido decirte,  conecta CN902


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Amigo Pandacba, ya conecte la SMPS, pero con los +5v, sigue igual, no hace nada

 se me olvido


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

estos se mantienen?

de ser asi pasaremos a utizar los 10V pero como tienes 12 pondras 3 diodos en serie, para evitar dañar algunas cosas


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

OK amigo, el led de STAND-BY si enciende pero el rele no hace click, solo se prende el led de stand.by, sera que debo conectar tambien el pin 10 del CN902??? dice P-ON


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

si los pones en la rama positiva los 12 deben ir al anodo dle primer diodo y conecta al mimo punto donde pusiste los 5V el último katodo de la serie de tres diodos

ah para esno no me habias dicho

segui entonces con los 5v y conecta el pin 10

Ese comanda el relay que conecta el transformdor PT901


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Amigo, ya los conecte los +5v al pin 10 y 11, el diagrama de la pag 51, en el manual, la fuente dice lo del pin 10 y 11, ya lo conecte, ahora prende el led stand-by y el relay se activa en cuanto enchufo el aparato, pero igual presiono el boton de encendido y no prende
PD: No recuerdo si el panel de control, osea donde estan todos los botones, funcionaba bien o no



pandacba dijo:


> si los pones en la rama positiva los 12 deben ir al anodo dle primer diodo y conecta al mimo punto donde pusiste los 5V el último katodo de la serie de tres diodos



PD: No entiendo como debo conectarlo


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 27, 2011)

ok amigo tronik aqui interumpiendote te agradeceria el service manual del nsx v9000 me lo puedes enviar por mp y yo lo subo aqui


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Pett1921

Norma 2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.

ya va la tercera, les van a caer los moderadores y no tienen excusa


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

Amigo Pandacba, me podrias auxiliar con lo que ya te comente antes???


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

no hace falta que hagas la prueba con los 10V ya que funciona, como crei que no te dije de pasar a ese valor.
Ahora lo que tenes que hacer es lo siguiente,
verifica si en la salida de parlante cuando pega el relay has tensión, asi luego de eso vemos para donde encarar el tema


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 27, 2011)

OK amigo pandacba, el estereo tiene 4 salidas, 2 para medios y 2 para woofers, las salidas 1 y 2 son de medios y las 3y 4 para woofers, y me dieron los siguientes voltajes:
OUT 1 ------450mV continuos
OUT 2 ------875 mV continuos
OUT 3 ------ Pico de 18v al encender y despues 11v continuos
OUT 4 ------ Pico de 18v al encender y despues 11v continuos


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 27, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Pett1921
> 
> Norma 2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.
> 
> ya va la tercera, les van a caer los moderadores y no tienen excusa



lo siento pandacba si no es que como tronik tiene problemas para subir al foro entonces le dije que lo pasara via mp para subirlo al foro


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

*pett1921* este es el diagrama nsx v900


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

En la etapa de subwofer hay un proablema, no tendria que haber tensión de salida solos uno pocos mV como en la otra.
Eso se puede deber a un problema en la fuente ya que la tensión que hay en salida es igua en ambas salidas

Habra que verificar las tensiones en el secundario de PT901 tanto las alternas como las continuas, para ver exactamente donde se produjo el problema


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Amigo Pandacba, ahora mismo reviso las tensiones del trafo pero no se exactamente que tensiones debe marcar cada devanado, esta en el manual???? en que pagina???, esque no encuentro nada relacionado con tensiones
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Fijate en la página 42, en la parte infierior a la izquierda esta marcado H1 H2 alli es donde van lo cables que llevan la tensión de la placa de fuente y alli se dirigen a varios puentes de diodos.
D1 y D2 del primeros salen las tensiones -VH y +VH del segundo salen -VL y +VL

VH=53 y VL=55 con el signo que le corresponde verifica que estas tensiones esten


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola amigo Pandacba, ya medi las tensiones en los puentes de diodos, y en cc, solo dan mV, mientras que las alternas tambien dan mV, el trafo PT901 esta mal, verdad?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Fijate si lle llega tensión al primario y que este no este abierto


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Entonces si el trafo en buen estado debe dar:
VH:53vcc
VL:55vcc
en corriente alterna seria masomenos:
VH:37.4vca
VL:38.8vca
esta bien esto?

Amigo Pandacba , el fusible de entrada de linea esta volado, no da continuidad, no se porque se habra quemado, ni note cuando fue 
porque habra sido???? lo cambio???


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Un detalle de lo que pusiste

+VH=53V
-VH=-53V

+VL=27V
-VL=-27V

alguna sobregarga, si cambialo y fijate que no se  rompa de nuevo si se rompe tenemso un corto en algun lado


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola amigo Pandacba, el circuito tiene 2 puentes de diodos, el puente de diodos 1 es de VH y el puente 2 es de VL.

El puente 1 en las patitas de AC, da 68.85vca y en las patitas de DC, da 91vcc (puse la punta roja del multimetro en la pata (+) y la punta negra en la pata (-))

El puente 2 en las patitas de AC, da 35.51vca y en las patitas de DC, da 47vcc (puse la punta roja del multimetro en la pata (+) y la punta negra en la pata (-))

PD: El fusible nuevo no volo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Medi con respecto a masa la salida positiva y negativa de cada puente para ver si hay simetria


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola amigo Pandacba, medi y ahora el Puente de diodos 2 me daba 44vcc (+22vcc,-22vcc) y el Puente de diodos 1 me daba 88vcc (+44vcc,-44vcc)
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Bien estamso bien hasta alli, me fijo para darte las proximas directivas, la placa de la página 42 tiene toda una circuiteria que si falla más adlente causa problema.

Me fijo bien y te digo que seguimos midiendo, porque en la salida de los amplis no tiene que haber tensión, solo unos  pocos mV


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

OK pandacba, te esperare para la siguiente medicion y prueba
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 29, 2011)

PD: Amigo tronik y amigo Pandacba, de casualidad algun tiene el manual de servicio del LG LM-U1560A y del LG LM-1050A???
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 4, 2011)

Amigo Mastodonte Man, volvé a medir las salidas de los parlantes, y verifica que llegue voltaje a los transistores de salida.
Me parece extraño que tengas voltaje en la salida, siendo que tenías el fusible cortado del primario

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 4, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> verifica que llegue voltaje a los transistores de salida



Como se en que patas deve aver voltaje???? (o es deacuerdo al diagrama del manual???, porque no hay transistores con ese nombre)




DJ T3 dijo:


> Me parece extraño que tengas voltaje en la salida, siendo que tenías el fusible cortado del primario



Bueno, eso del fusible fue despues de medir el voltaje de las salidas

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## RicardoZamora (Feb 18, 2012)

que tal, estaba leyendo este foro... por cierto pudieron arregla este equipo?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 18, 2012)

La verdad es que preferi tomar su trafo (12v,45v,0v,45v,12v) para un ampli de 500w, se me hizo mas facil y ademas siento que me salio mejor.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## RicardoZamora (Feb 18, 2012)

Ni hablar, Justo acabo de reparar uno, el problema estaba en los transistores que polarizan las salidas de audio(compuesta por otros transistores).  Es cuestion de reemplazarlos. En especifico Q18 y Q19 (K3053).
saludos.


----------

